# Ritchey framed Rockhopper



## CeeDee51 (16 Oct 2009)

I've just bought a 10 year old Rockhopper, in really good condition. It has a Ritchey Nitanium frame, Suntour xcp remote lockout forks, discs on the front, v's on the back and has been used as a commuter rather than off road. Does anyone know anything about Ritchey frames and did I get a bargain for £90?


----------



## Jonathan M (17 Oct 2009)

I'm going to say that you did. Ritchey tubing frames were well thought of in the days of steel, and while it sounds like some of the componentry has been changed, it'll be a nice enough bike.


----------



## craigwend (17 Oct 2009)

Yes I've got one!

cost £450 year 2k (should have been £550, but was previous years model)

reveiwed in cplus many years ago (as a expedition conversion tourer) with good review, think 'cass whatsis' name from cplus used one for touring

this was the original spec:

MODEL SPECIALIZED ROCKHOPPER COMP FS

COLOUR SILVER / BLACK
FRAME	RITCHEY NITANIUM DOUBLE BUTTED FRAME 
FORGED DROPOUTS
SIZE 17”
FORK MANITOU MAGNUN R 
HEADSET TANGE SEIKI SB AHEADSET
HUBS SPECIALIZED
RIMS RITCHEY COMP / OCR COMP
SPOKES PLAIN GAUGE
TYRES & TUBES TEAM MASTER 26 X 1.9IN
STEM SPECIALIZED
HANDLEBAR ACOR X-COUNTRY
GRIPS SPECIALIZED
GEAR LEVERS SHIMANO DEORE RAPIDFIRE UNITS (27 SPD)
BRAKES TEKTRO QUARTZ LINEAR PULL
BRAKE LEVERS TEKTRO QUARTZ
REAR MECH SHIMANO DEORE LX
FRONT MECH SHIMANO DEORE
CRANKSET SPECIALIZED FOREARM COMP CRANKSET
CHAINRING SUNTOUR 22-32-44T
BOTTOM BRACKET	SHIMANO UN40
FREEWHEEL SHIMANO HG-50 11-32T 
CHAIN KMC SUPER NARROW 
SADDLE SPECIALIZED
SEATPOST KALIN 30.4MM


Great bike never given it the off road riding it deserves, mainly used for commuting & pulling trailer around

original tyres are crap - always getting puntures


----------



## CeeDee51 (17 Oct 2009)

I took it out on the coast path today and am really pleased with it. As Jonathan says a lot of the componetry has been changed over the years. The chap I bought it from still had the original manual from 10 years ago and has obviously given it a lot of TLC over the years. If I new how I would put up a photo!


----------



## craigwend (18 Oct 2009)

To insert photo go to the 'advanced tab' near submit reply?

use the attachemnts logo thing (erm the paper clip) and follow the instructions...(you may need to resize it - e.g. jpeg 800 x 600 pixels max) 

or you can do it via a website that you store pictures on using 'insert image' these are the big images people use

example of 'insert image' & below 'attachment' of how its changed.


----------



## CeeDee51 (22 Oct 2009)

*Specialized Rokhopper*

Hopefully there should be pictures


----------



## dan_bo (22 Oct 2009)

Nah it's a pile. I'll take it off your hands for you so you don't embarass yourself.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Oct 2009)

p.s. what size is it?


----------



## CeeDee51 (22 Oct 2009)

You're all heart Dan! Its 59cm.


----------



## 02GF74 (23 Oct 2009)

that frame looks a bit too big for you, judging by the amount of set post showing. Mine is below for comaprison - the frame is about on the limit for size - it could do with being 1 inch bigger (18 vs 17)

I am sure it is a good frame but does look dated with its thin steel tubes and horizontal top tube - but sure is a bargain.


----------



## CeeDee51 (23 Oct 2009)

I dont think the frame's to big, I think I had the saddle way to low! I've moved it up 40mm and it seems more comfortable. I'm changing that saddle too. I'm getting a Brooks B17 for my Globe and putting the Specialized saddle on this one.


----------



## Slitemere (25 May 2010)

I used a 1998 Rockhopper (which is what I believe yours is or 99 model) for years as a street bike and pulled two kids in a trailer. it is completely bombproof and unless you plan on dropping off any large rocks it will cope very well off road as well. I had mine stolen 5 years a go but recently bought another on Ebay - I prefer steel forks so mine is has these. Tubing is Ricthey Nitanium which is lighter and stronger than most aluminium frames. You will have many many years of service out of this bike


----------

